# Kansas City, MO: Conference Focuses on Dog Legislation



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

*Conference Focuses on Dog Legislation *

Kansas City News

KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- Kansas City dog advocates are holding a canine legislation conference this weekend at the Westin Hotel. The conference is for those who want to improve dog laws in their communities.

The amazing 'Ambassadogs' will put on a show (free and open to the public) featuring champion agility and frisbee dogs. The show is Sunday, Sept. 16 at 1 p.m. at Washington Square Park at Crown Center.

You can register to attend the conference on the Web site.

*Speakers and presenters at the conference include:*

Douglas Anning, Attorney with Polsinelli Shalton Flanigan Suelthaus PC law firm, specializing in non-profits and in health care

Deborah Bresch, Esq., Legislative Liaison, American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals

Bill Bruce, Director of Animal and Bylaw Services for the city of Calgary in Alberta, Canada (Calgary has extremely low bite rates & euthanasia rates; they also have a very high number of dog parks)

Tom Clements & Thumper, Disc Dog Entertainers

John Coffman, Legislative Director for the Missouri Alliance for Animal Legislation

Stacey Coleman, President of Indy Pit Crew

Chris Cory, Director and Executive Producer of "Diva Dog" the movie

Jim Crosby, Canine Aggression Consultant, investigator of serious and fatal dog attacks (Expert consultant retained for the Michael Vick case to evaluate the dogs seized)

Sonya Dias, challenging the constitutionality of Denver's breed ban through a lawsuit

Tammy Grimes, founder of Dogs Deserve Better

Midge Grinstead, Lawrence Humane Society Executive Director

Laura Gonzo, Animal Farm Foundation

Tio Hardiman, Director of Gang Mediation and Community Organizing at Cease Fire Chicago (Expert in reducing gang violence and dog fighting in urban areas)

Donna Herzig, Vice President of the Louisville Kennel Club

Susan Hunter, Ph.D., Professor at the University of West Virginia

Kim Krohn & Suzie, titled obedience team

Russ Mead, General General Council, Best Friends Animal Society

Kathy Mills & Stuart "NOTSO" Little, Disc Dog Entertainers

Selma Mulvy, dog park advocate

Gina Pettrow and Chloe the service dog, pit bull ambassadors

Ledy VanKavage, Esq., Director of Midwest Government Affairs and Public Policy for the ASPCA

Andrew "Roo" Yori & Wallace the Pit Bull, World Disc Dog Champions (These performers have a major following on UTube)

*Conference Sessions *(in alphabetical order):

Ambassadogs - The use and importance of "ambassadogs" to impact public perceptions.

Animal Control Q&A Panel - A question & answer session about canine-related animal control issues.

Ambassadogs in Action! - An exhibition of ambassadogs skilled in agility, Frisbee, and more.

BSL 101: Community Forums - How to organize community forums to educate and activate members of the community against breed-specific legislation.

BSL 101: Community Lobbying - How to challenge breed-specific legislation with facts. How to present complicated information about dogs, dog behavior, and community safety for a lay audience.

Case Study: Calgary - Calgary's animal laws as a model for other cities. How relevant are the laws in this Canadian city to cities in the US?

Case Study: Denver - An examination of the current court case challenging Denver's 18-year breed ban and what the case means for other states.

Case Study: Kansas City - A look at circumstances during the summer of 2006 which lead to an onslaught of Kansas City Metro cities proposing breed-specific legislation. What can be learned from the wins and loses?

Case Study: Lawrence - A look at the animal laws in Lawrence, KS and what can be learned from Lawrence's progress.

Case Study: Louisville - As assessment of the Louisville case which began as proposed breed-specific legislation and transformed into heavy mandatory spay neuter. What lead to the change and why does it matter?

Case Study: Toledo - A discussion of the Tellings vs. Toledo case, the importance of the Toledo decision, and what it means for people fighting against BSL.

Dog Fighting and Inner City Outreach - How to change culture in the inner city to stop dog fighting and other violent activities? What has worked and who is involved in creating change?

Dog Parks - A look at the benefits of dog parks and how to get new parks established.

501c3 Workshop - A discussion about the role of 501c3 organizations in advocating and what they can and cannot do without jeopardizing their tax status.

Importance of Advocacy - An overview of the role everyone has in advocating for good canine legislation. ( Russ Mead, General council 
Legal Panel - A question & answer session about canine-related legislation lawsuits.

Media Workshop - Strategies for using the media to your advantage.

Question & Answer Session - Participants have an opportunity seek answers to questions about various conference topics.

Science Behind Canine Aggression - What are common factors in fatal attacks? How can dogs be evaluated for this propensity? What does this mean for law enforcement?

Screening of Diva Dog - A documentary about an ambassadog who demonstrates how animals with disabilities can survive and thrive and deserve a chance to do so.

State Lobbying Q&A - A question & answer session about state laws that affect dogs and dog owners/guardians.

Tethering - A discussion of laws that limit or restrict tethering of animals and the impact these laws have had on the community.

Why Some Cities Have BSL - An overview of factors that impact the adoption of breed-specific legislation.

http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=5.7.1

bsl workshop


----------

